# Heat n Glo Gas Fireplace - 20 years old 6000XLS - Question



## itzafugasi (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello,
New member here.  I just purchased a home that has a Heat n Glo 6000XLS manufactured around 1997.  It is in perfect working order.
It is currently vented horizontally with rigid pipe right to the exterior, probably an 18-24" run.  

The issue I have is that it is not centered in the room; it is off by about 6".  My plan was to replace the D rigid pipe with D flex pipe so I can slide the fireplace over 6".  I'm not sure if there is a flex pipe available that would accommodate this fireplace.  The ones that are available are 5" x 8".  This is 5" x 8 5/8" according to page 7 of the install manual http://downloads.hearthnhome.com/installManuals/446_982.PDF.

Does anyone know what I can do to make this possible, while not breaking any rules and without endangering my home?

If this isn't an option, I could either:
Leave it as is and live with it.
Have someone remove and reinstall it 6" from where it currently sits (not sure if this is worth it for a 20 year old gas fireplace).
My plan is to create built in shelving around the fireplace that extends to each wall on the sides of the fireplace.  So by it not being centered, throws off the symmetry of my plans.
Any help is appreciated.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 26, 2017)

Heat & Glo fireplaces are NOT approved for flexible venting. Gas inserts - yes. Fireplaces - no.
As I see it, you will have to move EVERYTHING. The fireplace, wall thimble & cap. 
That will allow you to run straight out the back like it is now.
It will mean removing siding & repairing the old hole in the sheathing & siding.
You may have to add gas line as well.


----------



## itzafugasi (Feb 27, 2017)

Thank you for your reply, that is what I was hoping to avoid, but it looks like I'm going to do that since I have no choice.  Thanks again!


----------

